# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  > Интервью  >  Роман Фоэкл: Endpoint Protector обеспечивает новейший DLP-функционал для Windows, Mac OS X и Linux

## CyberWriter

_На вопросы аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru любезно ссогласился ответить*Роман Фоэкл, генеральный директор и основатель компании CoSoSys.*Это интервью продолжает цикл публикаций «Индустрия в лицах»._

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

